
Show HN: Turn your SMS into postcards for your grandma, every month - crenwick
http://thesilverpost.com
======
crenwick
OP here.

Built this to solve my own problem: remembering to send updates to my across-
country grandparents.

Instead of trying to teach them how to use
instragram/facebook/twitter/snapchat to see my updates, I thought it would be
easier to convert my digital updates into an experience they are already used
to: mail.

Every month, the services sends an SMS reminder to reply with a picture or two
+ a caption. We then hand design the postcards and ship them to your
recipient.

Though the product & designs are built for the elderly, we also have a few
customers using it for other loved ones in their life.

While nothing beats picking up the phone to call my grandmother, I've noticed
that sending monthly postcards makes it easier to contact her. I now have less
guilt about being in touch with her so I have less anxiety about calling her.
It also gives us topics to talk about—she asks me about the pictures I've sent
her.

~~~
dest
Is it easy to send Facebook images from a SMS app? (I don't know, FB is not
installed on my phone)

~~~
crenwick
Images I post to social media are already on my phone, so I just use that.
However I think most mobile apps allow you to 'share' photos with a phone
number via SMS.

------
zeronight
This is one of those, "Why didn't I think of this idea" ideas.

Fun service

~~~
Jesus_Jones
How much? I resist signing up just to see the fee. Edit, I see it's $5/month,
somehow I missed that.

